# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Разные чтения с Мп3

## Lampada

*"Почём стоит похоронить?"*  *Михаил Жванецкий* 
Группа людей со скорбными лицами и музыкальными инструментами, впереди бригадир-дирижёр. Звонок. Выходит жилец. Бригадир вежливо приподнимает шляпу.
Б. - Ай-ай-ай. Мне уже говорили. Такое горе!
Ж. - Какое горе?
Б. - У вас похороны.
Ж. - Похороны?
Б. - Ришельевская 6, квартира 7?
Ж. - Да.
Б. - Ну?
Ж. - Что?
Б. - Будем хоронить?
Ж. - Кого?
Б. - Что значит кого? Кто должен лучше знать: я или ты? Ну, не валяй дурака, выноси.
Ж. - Кого?
Б. - У меня люди. Оркестр. 15 человек живых людей. Что у них детей нет? Маня, прошу.
(Толстая Маня, в носках и мужских ботинках, ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы.)
Ж. - Минуточку. Кто вас сюда прислал?
Б. - Откуда я знаю? Может быть, и ты. Что я всех должен помнить?
(Из коллектива вылетает разъярённый трамбон.)
- Миша, здесь будет что-нибудь? Или мы разнесем эту халабуду вдребезги-пополам. Я инвалид, вы же знаете.
Б. - Жора, не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену. Поговорим как культурные люди. Вы же ещё не слышали наше звучание.
Ж. - Я представляю.
Б. - Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе как свое собственное.
Ж. - Я это вижу по лицам.
Б. - Станьте там и слушайте сюда. Именно отсюда будет проистекать.  Тётя Маня, прошу сигнал на построение. (Толстая Маня ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы. Бригадир прошёлся кавалерийским шагом.)
- Константин, застегнитесь. Спрячьте свою нахальную татуировку с этими безграмотными выражениями. Если вы её не снимете - я вас отстраню от работы. - Фёдор Григорьевич, вы таки студент консерватории, возможно вы даже культурнее нас - вы знаете ноты, но эта ковбойка вас унижает. У нас, слава богу, есть работа. Уличное движение растёт. Мы только в июле проводили 15 человек, не считая три свадьбы. Что ж у вас нет на белую сорочку? Стыдитель, вы же интеллигентный человек.  Мне даже неудобно говорить вам об этом. Теперь вы, Маня. Что вы там варите себе на обед меня не интересует, но от вас каждый день пахнет жареной рыбой. Переходите на овощи или мы распрощаемся. У нас работа с людьми.  Прошу печальный сигнал.
(Оркестр играет фантазию, в которой с трудом угадывается похоронный марш. Жилец аплодирует.)
Ж. - Большое спасибо. Достаточно. Но все это напрасно. Наверное, кто-то пошутил.
Б. - Может быть, но нас это не касается. Я 15 человек снял с работы, я не даю юноше закончить консерваторию. Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров. Так вы хотите, чтоб я понимал шутки? Рассчитайтесь, потом посмеёмся.
(Из музыкантов вылетает разъярённый трамбон) - А я сейчас разнесу эту халабуду к чертовой матере.  Пока я отпросился у старшего мыловара я здоровья потерял. Так здесь я хоть бы удовольствие получу.  Это у меня второй футляр, между прочим. 
Б.  Вы видели, что он сказал?  И здесь таких 15.  Я всех снял с насиженных мест.  Они могут убить, зарезать, у каждого дети. 
Трамбон. - Миша, что вы с ним цацкаетесь? Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.
Б. - Жора, не изводите себя, вы же ещё не отсидели за то дело. Зачем вы опять нервничаете?
Ж. - Почём стоит похоронить?
Б. - С почестями?
Ж. - Да
б. - Не торопясь?
Ж. - Да
б. - По пятёрке на лицо.
Ж. - А без покойника?
Б. - По трёшке, хотя это унизительно.
Ж. - Хорошо, договорились.  Играйте. Только пойте: "В память Сигизмунд Лазаревича и сестры его из Кишинёва".
(Музыканты по сигналу Мани начинают играть и петь: "Безвременно, безвременно. На кого ты нас оставляешь? Ты - туда, а мы - сюда. Мы здесь, а ты - туда. Безвременно." За кулисами крики и плач. Кого-то понесли.) Бригадир, повеселев: "Вот вам и покойничек".
Ж. - Нет, нет. Это только что. Это мой сосед Сигизмунд Лазаревич. У него сегодня был день рождения.
Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Lampada

.....

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада о прокуренном вагоне *  
Стихотворение *Александра Кочеткова*   
- Как больно, милая, как странно,
Сроднясь в земле, сплетясь ветвями,-
Как больно, милая, как странно
Раздваиваться под пилой.
Не зарастёт на сердце рана,
Прольётся чистыми слезами,
Не зарастет на сердце рана -
Прольётся пламенной смолой. 
- Пока жива, с тобой я буду -
Душа и кровь нераздвоимы,-
Пока жива, с тобой я буду -
Любовь и смерть всегда вдвоем.
Ты понесёшь с собой повсюду -
Ты понесёшь с собой, любимый,-
Ты понесёшь с собой повсюду
Родную землю, милый дом. 
- Но если мне укрыться нечем
От жалости неисцелимой,
Но если мне укрыться нечем
От холода и темноты?
- За расставаньем будет встреча,
Не забывай меня, любимый,
За расставаньем будет встреча,
Вернёмся оба - я и ты. 
- Но если я безвестно кану -
Короткий свет луча дневного,-
Но если я безвестно кану
За звездный пояс, в млечный дым?
- Я за тебя молиться стану,
Чтоб не забыл пути земного,
Я за тебя молиться стану,
Чтоб ты вернулся невредим. 
Трясясь в прокуренном вагоне,
Он стал бездомным и смиренным,
Трясясь в прокуренном вагоне,
Он полуплакал, полуспал,
Когда состав на скользком склоне
Вдруг изогнулся страшным креном,
Когда состав на скользком склоне
От рельс колёса оторвал.
Нечеловеческая сила,
В одной давильне всех калеча,
Нечеловеческая сила
Земное сбросила с земли.
И никого не защитила
Вдали обещанная встреча,
И никого не защитила
Рука, зовущая вдали. 
С любимыми не расставайтесь!
С любимыми не расставайтесь!
С любимыми не расставайтесь!
Всей кровью прорастайте в них,-
И каждый раз навек прощайтесь!
И каждый раз навек прощайтесь!
И каждый раз навек прощайтесь!
Когда уходите на миг!

----------


## Lampada

*Муха* 
Читает автор *Семён Альтов* 
Старая муха самоотверженно билась башкой о стекло. Наверно, часа полтора. Отлетала назад, разворачивалась и, свирепо жужжа, бесстрашно шла на таран. По другую сторону окна, там где улица, сидела молодая, зеленая еще муха и полтора часа, затаив дыхание, глядела на то, что делает старая. Она не могла взять в толк, зачем пробивать головой стекло, когда рядом открыто окно настежь. Два часа героически сражалась старая муха. Уже стекло вроде бы дрогнуло, но и муха упала без сил. По пластунски добралась до открытого окна, перевалилась на карниз, где и раскинулась, дёргая лапками. 
Молодая муха подбежала и робко спросила: - Простите, что отрываю, если не секрет, зачем биться головой о стекло, когда рядом открыто? 
Старая муха ответила, еле двигая челюстями: - Глупая ты. Оттого что молодая. В открытое окно любой дурак вылететь может. Ну а радости-то? Влетел, вылетел, влетел, вылетел. Разве живём ради этого? А вот ты поработай своей головой, пока не распухнет, пока пол с потолком не сольётся! И когда жужжать уже нечем, вот тут и ползёшь туда, где открыто. Если б ты знала, как мне сейчас хорошо! Молодая муха старалась не смотреть на распухшую голову старой, а та продолжала: - Мой папа всю жизнь бился головой о стекло. Мама покойная билась. И мне завещали: только преодолевая трудности, почувствуешь себя человеком! Поняла? 
Вон окно, начинай!

----------


## Lampada

<a href="http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=30728&amp;track%5Fnumber=05" target="_blank">
     http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05    *Дорожно-транспортное происшествие* 
Читает автор *Семён Альтов* 
16 сентября сего года произошло ДТП на Посадской улице. Водитель грузовика Кубыкин, заметив женщину, которая стояла на пешеходном переходе, затормозил, пропуская пешеходку. Гражданка Рыбец, которой ни разу в жизни ни одна машина и даже лошадь не уступала дорогу, продолжала стоять, ожидая, когда машина проедет.
Кубыкин, убедившись, что женщина переходить не собирается, тронулся с места. Рыбец, видя, что грузовик едет медленно, прикинула, что, как обычно, успеет проскочить, и бросилась через дорогу. Водитель резко затормозил и сделал жест рукой, мол, проходите, гражданочка! 
Рыбец истолковала жест в смысле "проваливай, пока не переехал!" и метнулась на тротуар обратно, дожидаясь, по ее словам, "когда этот псих проедет". Водитель, решив, что женщина странная, на всякий случай дал предупредительный гудок. Рыбец сообразила, что он гудит, приняв ее за глухую, и покачала головой, мол, я не такая глухая, как вам кажется. 
Кубыкин расценил качание головой как "переходить отказываюсь" и, кивнув, поехал. Рыбец решила, что кивком он дал понять: "Еду медленно, проскочишь!" и рванула наперерез. Грузовик встал. Рыбец остановилась, не зная, с какой скоростью он поедет, без чего не рассчитать, с какой скоростью надо перебегать. Кубыкин пришел к выводу - женщина сумасшедшая.
Дав задний ход, он скрылся за углом, чтобы она успокоилась и перешла.   
Рыбец разгадала маневр так: водитель хочет разогнаться и выскочить на полном ходу! Поэтому переходить не стала. Когда Кубыкин через сорок минут выехал из-за угла, женщина стояла на тротуаре как вкопанная. Грузовик попятился, не зная, чего от нее ждать. Кубыкин, предчувствуя, что добром это не кончится, решил сделать крюк, проехать другой дорогой. 
Когда грузовик опять скрылся, Рыбец, не зная, что этот тип задумал, в панике бросилась бежать проходными дворами с риками: "Убивают, спасите!"
В 19.00 на углу Посадской и Бебеля они вылетели навстречу друг другу.
Кубыкин едва успел затормозить. Рыбец едва успела перекреститься.
Поняв, что "не раздавив ее, грузовик не уедет", она показала  Кубыкину кукиш, мол, не раздавишь!
Кубыкин, у которого, по его словам, уже плыли перед глазами круги, увидев в красном круге кукиш, принял его за дорожный знак "Водитель! Освободи проезжую часть!" и выехал на тротуар, освобождая шоссе идиотке.
Рыбец, сообразив, что водитель в доску пьян и будет давить ее на тротуаре, где могут пострадать посторонние люди, приняла единственно верное решение: бросилась навстречу машине, решив принять удар на себя.
Кубыкин дал задний ход. Рыбец сделала то же самое. 
Так они маневрировали часа три. Стало смеркаться.
И тут до Кубыкина дошло: тетку в детстве хорошо переехали, а он, очевидно, похож на водителя, который ее недодавил! Чтобы она его не боялась, Кубыкин натянул на лицо черные колготки, которые купил жене. Вглядевшись, Рыбец опознала в Кубыкине особо опасного преступника, фото которого было напечатано в газете.  
Рыбец решила его обезвредить и с криком "Ура!" метнула в машину бидон молока. Кубыкин вывернул в сторону и врезался в фонарный столб, который, падая, придавил некоего Сидорчука, которого действительно пять лет разыскивала милиция.
Вот так, благодаря решительным действиям граждан, был задержан особо опасный преступник.

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Пелевин       
... - Воистину, - печально сказал Володин, - мир  этот  подобен  горящемудому.
     - Какой там горящий дом, - с готовностью отозвался Шурик. -  Пожар  в
бардаке во время наводнения.
     - А что делать? Жить-то надо, - сказал Колян. - Скажи, Володин, а  ты
в конец света веришь?
     - Это вещь строго индивидуальная, - сказал Володин. - Вот шмальнет  в
тебя чечен какой-нибудь, и будет тебе конец света.
     - Еще кто в кого шмальнет, - сказал Колян.  -  А  как  ты  полагаешь,
правда, что всем православным амнистия будет?
     - Когда?
     - На страшном суде, - сказал Колян тихо и быстро.
     - Ты чего, во все это фуфло веришь? - недоверчиво спросил Шурик.
     - Не знаю даже, верю или нет, - сказал Колян. - Я раз с мокрухи  шел,
на душе тоска, сомнения всякие - короче, душевная слабость. А там ларек  с
иконками,  книжечки  всякие.  Ну  я  одну  и  купил,   "загробная   жизнь"
называется. Почитал, что после смерти  бывает.  В  натуре,  все  знакомое.
Сразу узнал. Кэпэзэ, суд, амнистия, срок, статья. Помереть -  это  как  из
тюрьмы на зону. Отправляют душу на  такую  небесную  пересылку,  мытарства
называется. Все как положено,  два  конвойных,  все  дела,  снизу  карцер,
сверху ништяк. А на этой пересылке тебе дела шьют - и твои, и чужие, а  ты
отмазываться должен по каждой статье. Главное - кодекс знать. Но если  кум
захочет, он тебя все равно в карцер засадит.  Потому  что  у  него  кодекс
такой, по которому ты прямо с рождения по половине статей проходишь.  Там,
например, такая статья есть - за базар ответишь. И не когда базарил где не
надо, а вообще, за любое слово, которое в  жизни  сказал.  Понял?  Как  на
цырлах ни ходи, а посадить тебя  всегда  есть  за  что.  Была  б  душа,  а
мытарства найдутся.  Но  кум  тебе  срок  скостить  может,  особенно  если
последним говном себя назовешь. Он это любит. А еще  любит,  чтоб  боялись
его. Боялись и говном себя чувствовали. А  у  него  -  сияние  габаритное,
крылья веером, охрана - все дела. Сверху так посмотрит -  ну  что,  говно?
Все понял? Я почитал и вспоминаю: давно, еще когда я на штангиста учился и
перестройка была, что-то похожее в "Огоньке" печатали. И вспомнил,  а  как
вспомнил, так вспотел даже. Человек, значит, при Сталине жил,  как  теперь
после смерти!
     - Не въехал, - сказал Шурик.
     - Смотри, при  Сталине  после  смерти  атеизм  был,  а  теперь  опять
религия. А по ней после смерти все как при Сталине. Ты прикинь, как  тогда
было. Все знают, что по ночам в Кремле окошко горит, а за ним - Он.  И  он
тебя любит как родного, а ты его и боишься до усеру, и тоже как бы  любить
должен всем сердцем. Как в религии. Я про Сталина почему вспомнил  -  стал
думать, как так можно -  бояться  до  усеру  и  одновременно  любить  всем
сердцем.
     - А если ты не боишься? - спросил Шурик.
     - Значит, страха Божия не имеешь. А за это - карцер.
     - Какой карцер?
     - Там про это немного написано. Главное, тьма там и скрежет зубовный.
Я как прочел, полчаса потом думал,  какие  у  души  зубы.  Чуть  крыша  не
съехала. Потом дальше стал читать. Так  понял,  что  если  говном  вовремя
назовешься, даже не назовешься, а в натуре поймешь, что всегда говном  был
полным, тебе амнистия выйдет - в рай пустят, к нему. Главный кайф  у  них,
как я понял,  на  кума  все  время  смотреть,  как  он  на  трибуне  парад
принимает. И ничего им больше не надо, потому что там или это, или  зубами
у параши скрипеть, и все. И главное, сука, главное в  этом  деле  то,  что
другого и быть ничего не может -  или  на  верхние  нары,  или  в  карцер.
Короче, всю систему просек. Только не  въехал,  кто  так  придумал  круто?
Володин, ты как думаешь?
     - Ты Глобуса помнишь? - спросил Володин.
     - Который банкиром стал? Помню, - ответил Колян.
     - Я тоже помню, - сказал Шурик, отхлебывая освобождающей жидкости  из
своей фляжки с рельефом. - Сильно перед  смертью  поднялся.  На  "поршаке"
ездил, цепи на нем по пять кусков каждая были. По телевизору показывали  -
спонсор, хуё моё, все дела.
     - Да, - сказал Володин, - а как в Париж приехал за кредитом,  знаешь,
что сделал? Пошел с их банкиром  в  ресторан,  чтоб  за  столом  по  душам
поговорить. А сам нажрался, как в  "Славянском  базаре",  и  давай  орать:
"официант, двух педерастов и ведро чифиря"! Он сам голубым не был,  просто
на зоне...
     - Мне-то объяснять не надо. Чего дальше было?
     - Ничего. Принесли. И привели. Там ведь рынок.
     - А кредит дали?
     - Не в том дело, дали или  не  дали.  Ты  подумай,  раз  он  в  таких
понятиях жизнь кончил, то он, выходит, с зоны  никогда  и  не  выходил  на
самом деле. Просто так поднялся, что на "поршаке" по  ней  ездить  стал  и
интервью давать. А потом на этой зоне даже свой  Париж  нашелся.  Так  вот
если бы этот Глобус со своим  чифирем  и  педерастами  о  загробной  жизни
задумался, что бы ему в голову пришло?
     - Да он о таком сроду не думал.
     - Ну а если бы подумал? Если он ничего  кроме  зоны  не  знает,  а  к
высшему, к свету, как всякий человек, тянется, что бы он себе представил?
     - Не пойму тебя, - сказал Колян, -  куда  ты  клонишь.  Какой  высший
свет? Пугачева что ли с Киркоровым? Никогда  он  не  тянулся  ни  в  какой
высший свет, а вот вышка ему в натуре светила.
     - А я понял, - сказал Шурик. -  Если  бы  Глобус  о  загробной  жизни
думать стал, он точняк эту твою брошюру себе бы  и  представил.  Да  и  не
только Глобус. Ты, Коль, сам подумай - у  нас  же  страна  зоной  отродясь
была, зоной и будет. Поэтому и Бог такой, с мигалками. Кто тут  в  другого
поверит?
     - Тебе чего, страна наша не нравится? - строго спросил Колян.
     - Почему, нравится. Местами.
     Колян повернулся к Володину.
     - Слышь, а Глобусу тогда в Париже кредит дали?
     - Вроде дали, - сказал  Володин.  -  Банкиру  этому  все  понравилось
очень. С педерастами у них там всегда нормально  было,  а  вот  чифиря  не
пробовали. Он там даже в моду вошел, называется чай а-ля рюсс нуво.
     - Слушай, - сказал вдруг Шурик,  -  а  я  чего  подумал...  Ой...  Ну
дела...
     - Чего? - спросил Колян.
     - А может, все и не так на самом деле. Может, не  потому  Бог  у  нас
вроде пахана с мигалками, что мы на зоне живем, а  наоборот  -  потому  на
зоне живем, что Бога себе выбрали вроде кума с сиреной. Ведь всю эту фигню
про зубы у души, про топку, в которой коммуняк жгут, про конвой на небе  -
это же все сколько веков назад придумали! А у нас  просто  решили  рай  на
земле построить. Так ведь и построили! В натуре, по чертежам и  построили!
А как рай построили, оказалось, что он без ада  не  работает,  потому  что
какой же может быть рай без ада? Это не рай будет, а так, хуета. Значит...
Не, даже думать дальше боюсь.
     - Может там, где люди говна меньше  делают,  и  Бог  добрее.  Типа  в
Штатах или там в Японии, - сказал Колян.
     - Чего скажешь, Володин? - спросил Шурик.
     - Чего скажу? Как вверху, так и внизу. А как внизу, так и  вверху.  А
когда все вверх дном, как объяснить, что ни верха  нет,  ни  низа?  Вот  и
говорят на Руси - ночью жопа барынька.
     - Во прется чувак,  -  сказал  Колян.  -  Даже  завидно.  ...

----------


## Lampada

*Григорий Горин*  Сауна 
Монолог нужного человека 
Недавно у нас в городе открылась баня «закрытого типа». «Сауна» называется. Что в переводе с финского означает «финская баня». 
Я про нее и не знал, а тут звонит мне один приятель, Егоров, и говорит: 
– Приглашаю тебя, Николай Степанович, в субботу в финскую баню. 
Я говорю: 
– Спасибо, но, во-первых, у меня ванная есть, а во-вторых, я уже в среду мылся. 
Он говорит: 
– Чудак, я тебя не мыться зову, а интеллигентно провести время. Шашлыки поедим, пообщаемся с нужными людьми. Там такой солидный контингент, будь здоров! Я еле пропуск достал… 
– Ах, так, говорю, если это вроде как мероприятие, тогда с наслаждением! 
Приходит, значит, суббота, и тут у меня с этой сауной случается первая загвоздка: не знаю, как в баню одеться. С одной стороны, в интеллигентное общество в чем попало не пойдешь, с другой – зачем хорошо одеваться, когда все равно раздеваться? 
Думали мы с женой, думали, потом она и говорит: 
– Раз, Коля, там будет бомонд, надевай новые джинсы. Это она мне как-то купила у спекуля джинсы. Ну, вам 
скажу, не джинсы, а чудо природы. На пол поставь – стоят без всякого содержимого. Я их год не надевал, берег для торжественного случая. 
Одним словом, напяливаю я джинсы, надеваю сверху рубаху системы «батон» и еду… 
Баня, доложу вам, снаружи ничего особенного, но внутри, конечно, произведение архитектуры: стиль модерн, под старину. Все деревом обделано, камин, светильники темные, орган играет по магнитофону. И компания, соответственно, солидная: попивают коньячок, дымят не нашим дымом… 
Ладно. Посидели, покурили, потом все направляются в парилку. А у меня тут происшествие: «молнию» на джинсах заклинило. Ни туда, ни сюда. Дергал, дергал, аж взмок! И самочувствие глупое: все голые, а я как дурак в штанах. Срам один! Прямо не знаю, что предпринять. 
Егоров советует: 
– Ты, Николай Степанович, ступай прямо в них в парилку. От нагревания предмет расширится, ты из него и выскочишь! 
– Засмеют же, говорю. 
– Ничего, говорит, а ты держись независимо. Может, ты оригинал? Может, ты именно в таком виде люб ишь париться? 
Ладно. Иду в парилку, сажусь на полку в штанах и с независимым видом. Но вокруг, правда, народ интеллигетный, виду на мой вид не подают, только разве что потеть чуть быстрее стали… 
Потом все в бассейн нырнули. А я сижу, накаляюсь. И все без толку! Нагреваться эти сволочи нагреваются, а расширяться – ни-ни! Недаром жена за них спекулю сотню дала… Сил моих нет, чувствую – я в них плавиться начинаю… 
Соскакиваю с полки, лечу к бассейну, а тут вдруг банщик меня не пускает: 
– Извиняюсь, говорит, но в штанах купаться запрещено. Здесь не пляж! 
Я ору: 
– Да мне только остыть малость! Он говорит: 
– Выйдите на улицу, остыньте! А в верхней одежде в бассейн не пускаем! 
Я бы с ним и поскандалил, но чувствую – угораю! 
– Егоров, – ору, – миленький! Выпусти меня из джинсов, а то помру! 
Егоров видит – положение серьезное, схватил ножницы, разрезал мне джинсы вместе с трусами, выскочил я оттуда – и в воду! Полчаса остывал. 
Теперь дальше: садятся все за стол у камина, начинают шашлыки уминать. Я тоже иду, но тут получается конфуз: все уже оделись, а я – в чем мать родила. Тут общество, несмотря на интеллигентность, начинает возражать. 
Один говорит: 
– Это что ж такое? Что за странный субъект: парится в штанах, а как за стол садиться, так он их сымает. Зачем, говорит, Егоров, ты привел с собой этого типа?! 
А Егоров говорит: 
– Это, извиняюсь, не тип, а Николай Степанович! Он в автомагазине работает, и к ним в конце месяца дефицитные шины поступят. 
Тут, конечно, происходит обратный отлив. Тот, который говорил, говорит: 
– Ах, извините, мы этого не знали. Тогда другое дело… Сидите, дорогой Николай Степанович, не стесняйтесь, нам даже очень приятно видеть вас в натуральном виде… 
Ну, поели мы, выпили, пообщались, стали домой собираться. Тут подходит ко мне банщик и говорит: 
– Извините, Николай Степанович, за мое грубое поведение. Ежели желаете, можете одеться и выкупаться! 
Я говорю: 
– Да что вы, забудем про этот инцидент. Я вообще сюда не купаться приходил, а культурно отдохнуть. 
Он говорит: 
– Ну, тогда заходите еще. Всегда будем рады! 
В общем, если честно говорить, понравилась мне сауна. Только джинсы эти проклятые я больше не надеваю. В угол поставил – пусть стоят…

----------


## studyr

*Поздравим себя * Поздравим себя - все меньше удовольствия хаму, все уже поле его деятельности. 
Наша берет. 
В чем был его кайф? 
Изрыгнуть внезапно, чтоб у всех отвисла челюсть и попадали руки. 
Чтоб посинели лица в безумных поисках ответа. 
Было такое. 
В пору пребывания в толпе мягких, воспитанных дам-с, юристов-с. 
Но, слава Богу, эти времена прошли. 
Теперь хам получает повсеместный ежедневный отпор. 
Бледнеть некому-с. 
Хрупкая скрипачка в автобусе оборачивается и врезает между ртом и глазом матросу-сантехнику так, что тот на глазах корежится, жухнет, пускает жуткий синий дым и сваливается в сугроб. 
Две нежные школьницы самого субтильного возраста и вида так шарахнули матом в ответ на короткое слово дремучего алкоголика сопровождающее предложение отойти, что, не дослушав полностью ответ девочек и получив портфелем с коньками по голове, мужчина сошел через закрытую дверь. 
Поздравим себя - публика перестала распадаться на выступающих и слушателей. Едины все участники дорожного движения. 
Наличие в руках фагота или Ромена Роллана не дает хаму возможность надеяться, что перед ним интеллигентный человек. 
Усиленные занятия каратэ и знание мата без словаря приближает час всеобщего трамвайного равенства.

----------


## Lampada

*Ёжик. История о напрасной суете* Папе было сорок лет, Славику — десять, ежику — и того меньше. Славик притащил ежика в шапке, побежал к дивану, на котором лежал папа с раскрытой газетой, и, задыхаясь от счастья, закричал: — Пап, смотри! Папа отложил газету и осмотрел ежика. Ежик был курносый и симпатичный. Кроме того, папа поощрял любовь сына к животным. Кроме того, папа сам любил животных. — Хороший еж! — сказал папа. — Симпатяга! Где достал? — Мне мальчик во дворе дал, — сказал Славик. — Подарил, значит? — уточнил папа. — Нет, мы обменялись, — сказал Славик. — Он мне дал ежика, а я ему билетик. — Какой еще билетик? — Лотерейный, — сказал Славик и выпустил ежика на пол. — Папа, ему надо молока дать.. — Погоди с молоком! — строго сказал папа. — Откуда у тебя лотерейный билет? — Я его купил, — сказал Славик. — У кого? — У дяденьки на улице... Он много таких билетов продавал. По тридцать копеек... Ой, папа, ежик под диван полез... — Погоди ты со своим ежиком! — нервно сказал папа и посадил Славика рядом с собой. — Как же ты отдал мальчику свой лотерейный билет?.. А вдруг этот билет что-нибудь выиграл? — Он выиграл, — сказал Славик, не переставая наблюдать за ежиком. — То есть как это — выиграл? — тихо спросил папа, и его нос покрылся капельками пота. — Что выиграл? — Холодильник! — сказал Славик и улыбнулся. — Что такое?! — Папа как-то странно задрожал. — Холодильник?!.. Что ты мелешь?.. Откуда ты это знаешь?! — Как — откуда? — обиделся Славик. — Я его проверил по газете... Там первые три циферки совпали... и остальные... И серия та же!.. Я уже умею проверять, папа! Я же взрослый! — Взрослый?! — Папа так зашипел, что ежик, который вылез из-под дивана, от страха свернулся в клубок. — Взрослый?!.. Меняешь холодильник на ежика? — Но я подумал, — испуганно сказал Славик, — я подумал, что холодильник у нас уже есть, а ежика нет... — Замолчи! — закричал папа и вскочил с дивана. — Кто?! Кто этот мальчик?! Где он?! — Он в соседнем доме живет, — сказал Славик и заплакал. — Его Сеня зовут... — Идем! — снова закричал папа и схватил ежика голыми руками. — Идем быстро!! — Не пойду, — всхлипывая, сказал Славик. — Не хочу холодильник, хочу ежика! — Да пойдем же, оболтус, — захрипел папа. — Только бы вернуть билет, я тебе сотню ежиков куплю... — Нет... — ревел Славик. — Не купишь... Сенька и так не хотел меняться, я его еле уговорил... — Тоже, видно, мыслитель! — ехидно сказал папа. — Ну, быстро!.. Сене было лет восемь. Он стоял посреди двора и со страхом глядел на грозного папу, который в одной руке нес Славика, а в другой — ежа. — Где? — спросил папа, надвигаясь на Сеню. — Где билет? Уголовник, возьми свою колючку и отдай билет! — У меня нет билета! — сказал Сеня и задрожал. — А где он?! — закричал папа. — Что ты с ним сделал, ростовщик? Продал? — Я из него голубя сделал, — прошептал Сеня и захныкал. — Не плачь! — сказал папа, стараясь быть спокойным. — Не плачь, мальчик... Значит, ты сделал из него голубя. А где этот голубок?.. Где он?.. — Он на карнизе засел... — сказал Сеня. — На каком карнизе? — Вон на том! — и Сеня показал на карниз второго этажа. Папа снял пальто и полез по водосточной трубе. Дети снизу с восторгом наблюдали за ним. Два раза папа срывался, но потом все-таки дополз до карниза и снял маленького желтенького бумажного голубя, который уже слегка размок от воды. Спустившись на землю и тяжело дыша, папа развернул билетик и увидел, что он выпущен два года тому назад. — Ты его когда купил? — спросил папа у Славика. — Еще во втором классе, — сказал Славик. — А когда проверял? — Вчера. — Это не тот тираж... — устало сказал папа. — Ну и что же? — сказал Славик. — Зато все циферки сходятся... Папа молча отошел в сторонку и сел на лавочку. Сердце бешено стучало у него в груди, перед глазами плыли оранжевые круги... Он тяжело опустил голову. — Папа, — тихо сказал Славик, подходя к отцу. — Ты не расстраивайся! Сенька говорит, что он все равно отдает нам ежика... — Спасибо! — сказал папа. — Спасибо, Сеня... Он встал и пошел к дому. Ему вдруг стало очень грустно. Он понял, что никогда уж не вернуть того счастливого времени, когда с легким сердцем меняют холодильник на ежа.   Источник: «Ежик». История о © AdMe.ru

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Ардов  *УКУШЕННЫЙ* 
Столик для дежурной сестры в медицинском учреждении. За столиком и сидит эта сестра в белом халате и белой косынке. Она одна в комнате, зевает, скучает и от скуки сама с собою разговаривает:
— Господи, тоска-то какая… уа-а-а-а-а… Хоть бы где-нибудь кто-нибудь взбесился… уа-а-а-а-а… Может, укусили бы кого-нибууууа-а-а-а-а… Может, тогда и к нам кто-нибуаааа… а-а-а… пришел… Ведь вон подруга моя — Дуся Агапкина как хорошо устроилась… уаааа… Тоже сестрой, при одном вытрезвителе… Так туда каждую минуту пьяных привозят… Один пьяный — так ругается, другой — этак… третий дерется, четвертого — тошнит… прямо как в театре!.. А у нас пока кого-нибууууаа… укусят, прямо засохнееешь!
И снова она зевает. А через некоторое время входит посетитель.
— Здравствуйте, товарищ сестра! — вежливо говорит он.
— Здруааааа…
— Вот у меня к вам, понимаете ли, какой есть вопрос…
— Куааааакой еще?., уааааа…
— Да прямо совестно говорить… был я вчера в гостях…
— Нуаааа?..
— А там у них щеночек есть. Некто Бобик…
— Так что же он вас — укусииииааааа?
— Да. А как вы догадались, товарищ сестра?
— Так ясно: раз вы к нам прииишлиии-ааа…
— Нет, он весь, знаете ли, вот такой: сантиметров десять двенадцать… Ну, что он мог укусить?.. А жена меня из дома выгнала. Говорит: «Без прививки не возвращайся; я через тебя беситься не желаю!» Это у вас надо прививать?
— У нас… давайте заполним форму номер двадцать восемь…
И сестра вынимает лист бумаги длиною в полотенце.
— Товарищ сестра, это все писать, так я же на работу опоздаю!
Но сестра говорит железным официальным голосом:
— Укушенный, подойдите поближе.
— Как вы меня назвали?!
— Укушенный. А кто вы теперь? Только он. Ваша фамилия, укушенный?
— Нда… ну, пишите: Бобков.
— А укусил вас кто?
— Бобик.
— Вы — что же? — с ним родственники или однофамильцы?
— Так я ведь — человек, товарищ сестра!
— Я сама вижу: кто — человек, а кто уже нет. Где вы работаете, укушенный?
— Я — не укушенный! Я — инженер!
— Я спрашиваю: где вы работаете, укушенный инженер?
— В конторе «Химкокс».
— Как вы сказали?
— «Химкокс».
— Какой еще «кокс»?
— Хим.
— Какой «хим»?
— Кокс.
— Укушенный, вы понимаете, что вы лаете?!
— Я-то понимаю, а вы?
— Я ни одного слова не могу разобрать!..
— Так чего же вы все пишете?!
— Не ваше дело. Отвечайте на вопросы: вас до этого когда-нибудь кусали?
— Допустим — кусали!
— Кто персонально вас кусал?
— Персонально клопы меня кусали.
— Я вас спрашиваю: млекопитающая тварь вас до сих пор кусала?
— Млекопитающая до этого случая не кусала.
— Почему она вас не кусала?
— Наверное, невкусный я… неаппетитный…
— Так… Сёстры у вас есть?
— Нету.
— Братья?
— Нету.
— Их кусали когда-нибудь?
— Аааа! Как же их могли кусать, когда их нет?!!
— Укушенный, если вы будете кричать, я вызову санитаров — и вам свяжут руки и ноги. Отвечайте только на вопросы. Какое животное вас укусило?
— Так я же вам сказал: щенок!
— Официально мы такого животного не знаем.
— Ну, собачий ребенок!
— Что это еще значит — «собачий ребенок»?
— Ну, сукин сын!..
— Укушенный, у нас нельзя говорить неприличные слова!
— Ну — собака!!
— Так и говорите, что — собака…
— А я тебе так и говорю: со-ба-ка!!!
— Самец или самка?
— Ух!.. Кобель!
— Укушенный, я вас предупреждала: у нас нельзя говорить неприличные сло…
— Сама ты укушенная!!!
— Нет, я здесь три года служу, и еще ни разу не укушенная!
— Ну, значит, сейчас будешь три раза укушенная!!!
Посетитель бросается на сестру. Изо рта у него идет пена. Сестра убегает, крича:
— Батюшки!.. Уже взбесился!.. Да как скоро!..
Сестра скрылась. А посетитель сломал и уничтожил все, что можно сломать в комнате; выпил чернила; перегрыз зубами ножку у стола и ушел…
Сестра осторожно выглянула и сказала:
— Так и есть: убежал!.. Он теперь наделает делов в городе!.. Вот увидите: человек сорок перекусает… Надо принять меры!.. Алло, алло! «Скорая помощь»? Слушайте, вы учтите: у нас один бешеный вырвался… Конечно, — не в себе… прямо пена пошла… лает… Кусается, безусло-вно! А как же? Нет, меня лично он не сумел тяпнуть: ведь мы — медицинский персонал, мы умеем с ними обраща… обраща… ща… А-а-а-а-а-а!.. Слушайте, он возвращается!.. А-а-а-а-а-а!!!

----------


## Lampada

https://instagram.com/kstaaaaati?utm_medium=copy_link

----------

